# on route from Val d'Isere to lake Garda. Any suggestions for



## csheard (Jun 19, 2007)

On route from Val D'Isere to Lake Garda. Any suggestions for a overrnight stay on a nice campsite. Normz


----------



## Batch (Dec 2, 2005)

Have a look on my website it may help


----------

